# Poker run april 17th ubly fox hunters



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

The date is set! The Ubly Fox Hunters Club is having an ORV/ATV poker run April 17th. Noon registration with a 1pm shot gun start. We will be riding on 22 miles of scenic Huron County country roads. The ride will be caravan style to draw attention to our responsible right to ride.

Here is the Huron County ordinance http://www.co.huron.mi.us/documents/...0Ordinance.pdf

Registration fee for adults will be $10, children 14-16 years of age $5.
Prizes will be awarded for the best poker hand for adults & children. ( childern will need to be under direct supervision of a parent or guardian)

There will be other drawings & prizes. Food & beverages will be available at the clubhouse following the ride. 

Come join the fun!! Bring your friends & family!!

Ubly Fox Hunters Club
8780 S. Ubly Rd.
Bad Axe, Mi.

You may call me or email for more info.
Dale 989-551-9031 [email protected] 

LETS MAKE IT A BIG ONE!!!


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Remember all children will be required to have in possession a valid orv saftey certificate & be under direct supervision of a parent or guardian,


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

How many people are you thinking will show up to ride? Thinking about it.


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

We really have no idea. This is our first planned ride. We have had alot of inquiries & arehoping for a good turn out.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## makwa (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting. I will have to try and make this.
Is there going to be a map of the route posted?
Thanks,
-Duane


----------



## bubbafett777 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, we heard about your atv poker run thru a friend at work and our looking forward to it. It sounds like its gonna be a blast. Cant wait to hit the roads and enjoy the ride.


----------

